# 2012 2LT Remote Start Not Working



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

I use the Remote start all the time and used it 2x this morning with no problem.

Then, coming out from lunch, I pressed the lock button 2x and then the remote start and it didn't start.

I then pressed the Unlock button 2x and then locked it again 2x and pressed the remote start again.

Again, it did not start, but the lights flashed 1x as usual when remote starting, but it didn't start.

The car WILL START w/ the key with no problems, but neither remote will remote start it. Just flash the lights.

I've checked all the doors, hood and trunk and all are closed. 

I played w/ the lights on the interior and there doesn't seem to be an issue there either. NO codes come up on the scanner either.

Anyone have any ideas?

The remotes work everything else like they should w/ no delays or problems.

I've got 48k on my car and so I believe this wouldn't be covered under warranty? 

Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still using that 2032 battery in these, if not 3.3 volts, operate very erratically, even down to 3.0 volts. Mine came with batteries made in India, replaces them with Duracells. Should be the first step. Haven't gone further than this with the Cruze remotes.

Others around here have switch contact problems, none are moisture proof and made incredibly cheap, but certainly not cheap to replace.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Open, then close the hood.
The most common 'No Remote Start' is caused by the hood switch.

Seems it latches tight enouph to keep from triggering the hood open warning on the dic but not enouph to satisfy the various safetys for the remote start.

Only suggestion I can think of.

Rob


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Update: This morning, my Check Engine Light was on. It was NOT on yesterday when the problem started.

I did a check of the codes w/ my scanner and found the code P0106 showed up 5x.

I reset the code and the remote start worked.

(Saw a couple of notes around the internet where engine codes would stop the remote start from working.)

Well, I reset the codes and drove the a bit and the check engine light came on again!

The code P0106 has something to do with the MAF Sensor. Gonna check it out later.

Anyone encounter this before?


----------



## Terra_Ascensor (Jul 6, 2014)

Just started having this problem tonight. I put in HIDs and forgot to plug the MAF back in after I reinstalled the air box. It threw the normal codes for this and I noticed the remote start didn't work. Used my scanning tool and cleared the codes, but still wont remote start.

Going to play with it a little tomorrow when it's not 2AM. lol If I can't figure it out, I'll take it to the dealer. It's only two weeks old, so they should figure it out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Terra_Ascensor said:


> Just started having this problem tonight. I put in HIDs and forgot to plug the MAF back in after I reinstalled the air box. It threw the normal codes for this and I noticed the remote start didn't work. Used my scanning tool and cleared the codes, but still wont remote start.
> 
> Going to play with it a little tomorrow when it's not 2AM. lol If I can't figure it out, I'll take it to the dealer. It's only two weeks old, so they should figure it out.


Hey there,

Let me know if you need any further assistance into the dealership with this concern. I'm just a private message away . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

MAF Sensor issues... fun. Try these few things first to see if it resolves your issues. Spend money on a couple suggestions if you really think you need to. Otherwise, if it's under warranty, take it in!

- Make sure all intake clamps are tight and seated properly.

- Make sure stock air box lid is tightened down

- Check air filter and replace if dirty, worn or torn

- Check the MAF sensor is fully seated and screws haven't come loose

- Pull MAF Sensor and spray with MAF Cleaner. 12" from MAF with 10 Sprays should do the trick and then let air dry. Reinstall.

- Ensure MAF Sensor Harness is fully seated and it's not shorting out periodically.

- Check battery ground cable to ensure it's not loose 

- **If not under warranty** replace MAF (Should be about $65 from local auto store)

Just a few thoughts. Good luck and let us know!


----------



## MikeAlvarado (Jul 11, 2018)

How did you manage to fix It ...it turns out that I had the check engine light and it affected that


----------

